# PM Bibi in 2002 , if we take out Saddams Regime, it will have



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

Netanyahu 2002: I guarantee you

If you take out *Saddam's Regime, I guarantee you, that it will have enormous positive reverberations on the region.*

Netanyahu 2002 guarantee Video C-SPAN.org

_and now he is telling us this about Iran, 

boy look at the mess we have now in Iraq,  Where is that Enormous positive effect???? PM  Bibi , where!!!

Must be the American men without arms and legs that came home from Iraq._


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

We know of your hatred for the Jewish people.  Do you think a nonstop campaign to blame them for the ills of the world is going to change anyone's mind? 
Want peace with Israel?  Leave Israel alone. It is just that simple.  Tell your Muslim president he's on the wrong side of History, and God...


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> We know of your hatred for the Jewish people.  Do you think a nonstop campaign to blame them for the ills of the world is going to change anyone's mind?
> Want peace with Israel?  Leave Israel alone. It is just that simple.  Tell your Muslim president he's on the wrong side of History, and God...



Those are atheist that run Israel , not Jews. He is the biggest terrorist in the world.  Too late to leave Israel alone, until the give  back the arab land to the Palestinians and recognize them as a state.

God and Israel have no  relationship. That OT is full of crap, also stolen from others, nothing original there.  When most so called Jews do not believe in God or their OT what does that tell you?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

It tells me that you don't know your ass from page 8.  Israel was given unpopulated desert, and turned it into a land of milk and honey, honey.  Just as their God promised and prophesied.
The Jews are a very religious group who will rebuild their Temple and continue to live under the Law God gave them until the advent of their messiah.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > We know of your hatred for the Jewish people.  Do you think a nonstop campaign to blame them for the ills of the world is going to change anyone's mind?
> ...



Your post tell me that you are very stupid.      As to the book
called "the old testament" in English------it is clear to me that
you never read it.      I have a general fondness for old writings.  -------as a kid I read lots of the stuff-----from the 
Bhaghavad Gita -----to Beowulf---Cantebury tales----any ancient greek play that I could find,  the Koran----illiad--odyssey---etc etc    -----------as literature ---the book called
the "old testament"  is  SUBLIME------(not to offend anyone out there-----but it is on par with the Gita---also sublime)    It is
foolish of you to try to critique a book you never read.    As to who believes in what------how do you know?    you got a link?
Amongst jews    "secular"   does not  =   "atheist"-----nor is
it equivalent to   "lapsed catholic"------not does it sentence one to  "ETERNAL HELL-FIRE"      (sorry to disappoint you)


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> It tells me that you don't know your ass from page 8.  Israel was given unpopulated desert, and turned it into a land of milk and honey, honey.  Just as their God promised and prophesied.
> The Jews are a very religious group who will rebuild their Temple and continue to live under the Law God gave them until the advent of their messiah.



You have not read history, When did they turn it into milk and honey??  When?? What page 8.

They have never turned It into milk and honey and they are not now. The Israelites in Israel are not religious and for them to even consider tearing the mosque down for their satanic worship is despicable. The worship bloodshed and are full of hatred for others, and they laugh at you for being a Christian.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Increase in rain.  Fruitful.  Fig leaf blooming.   All prophesied for Israel, all fulfilled.  Fly over it someday.  Brown sand, brown sand, brown sand then BOOM.  Green Israel, filled with fruit trees no less.  The God of Abraham is good *and* accurate.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Increase in rain.  Fruitful.  Fig leaf blooming.   All prophesied for Israel, all fulfilled.  Fly over it someday.  Brown sand, brown sand, brown sand then BOOM.  Green Israel, filled with fruit trees no less.  The God of Abraham is good *and* accurate.



And yet they all left in 300 bc minus a few strays. You have not read any history, and the God of Abraham had 8 kids.  You an evan, and they laugh at you, just like Guno, just keep supporting them and send them money. Tel Aviv is the new homosexual capital of the world.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

I know my history just fine and am not skewed by prejudice.  Why were the laws concerning aid to the squatters changed in order to give aid to those who left Israel, and were not welcomed anywhere else but Israel?    Because they had not been in the area long enough to receive it.  And now you think Israel should give up what precious little land they have to placate their terrorist offspring?
Egypt is huge.  Let's give them a home of Egyptian generosity.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> I know my history just fine and am not skewed by prejudice.  Why were the laws concerning aid to the squatters changed in order to give aid to those who left Israel, and were not welcomed anywhere else but Israel?    Because they had not been in the area long enough to receive it.  And now you think Israel should give up what precious little land they have to placate their terrorist offspring?
> Egypt is huge.  Let's give them a home of Egyptian generosity.



No it belongs to those who were there when  whoever they were moved in, the Palestinians, yes I think Israel should go back to the 67 lines, they are the terrorist. Let the Israelites move to Egypt. they seemed to love Alexandria and Babylon in 300 BC. Do you know there were more Jews living in Alexandria Egypt  than Judea in 1 BC???
No I imagine not. They are squatting on arab land, and stealing more an more of it. Their language died out and they did as well.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I know my history just fine and am not skewed by prejudice.  Why were the laws concerning aid to the squatters changed in order to give aid to those who left Israel, and were not welcomed anywhere else but Israel?    Because they had not been in the area long enough to receive it.  And now you think Israel should give up what precious little land they have to placate their terrorist offspring?
> ...



what is  "it"  ??        who was where when?        What does
'67'   lines'  mean.      What are you calling  "JUDEA"???   
In the year   which is now called    1 BC----the romans referred to a very large area as  "Judea" ----in fact
more than what which  meccaist dogs now call   
"Palestine".     For jews----"Judea"  was largely that which  meccist pigs  call   "the west bank"    today         Try to focus.
Are you suggesting that  more jews lived in Alexandria then lived on the west bank  ----in the year now called   1 BC?.    
I fail to see the significance ----assuming the UNLIKELY
idea that your statement is true.      In the year now called  1 BC-----a word of Arabic had not yet been uttered in the land
later called  "Palestine".      What language died out?     I fact
lots of the languages of the entire levant are no longer
extant at all -------some are completely unknown because 
they were unwritten---   The only extant language of the levant
which developed in the land called  "Palestine"   during the
period of time   80 AD  to 1948 is Hebrew      The Arabic of
the Arabian peninsula------at the time of  1 BC----is completely dead


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Jesus contrary to bibi did not speak Hebrew. I was already dying out by then.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Pene, Being invaded and held captive isn't quite the same as, "Oh boy, let's move to Babylon and become their slaves, yippee, I'll go pack."
Language.  Another prophesy fulfilled.  The Jews are the only nation to return to their original language after being displaced.

And you don't seem able to comprehend that NO ONE WAS THERE WHEN THE JEWS MOVED BACK HOME.  According to Samuel Clemens, there was *a< 1 *nomad there when he went to the Holy Land, in the late 1800's.  It was quite disappointing to him.  And is why the Jews were given that little piece of dry worthless land.
Had there been a nation of people living there that had been pushed off of their land by the Jews, the laws regarding aid would not have had to be changed.  Those refugees moved to Israel when Israel became a nation, and worked and lived in peace with the Jews.  They are the result of Egypt's policy, not the Jews.
The Jews implored them to stay.
The Jews implored them to stay.
The Jews implored them to stay.......

What language do the Jews speak?  French?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



according to the book called   the  "new testament"   ---jesus was literate in both Hebrew and Aramaic.       Jews educated
in the traditional manner as were  EDUCATED JEWS at the
time that jesus lived are still literate in both Hebrew and Aramaic----TODAY  -----the very same languages      From where do you get your idiot information,   Penelope.?      Feel free to ask questions.       Have you ever heard Hebrew and
Aramaic spoken?      Have you ever seen it written?      do you  live under a rock like  a  "grub"???       I do not speak
Aramaic--------I speak Hebrew a bit.     ----the same Hebrew that Jesus knew-----the same stuff that appears in the dead sea scrolls.     I get the impression that you grew up on a mountain top ----tending a still made out of an old car radiator
and the idea of  general literacy frightens you-----a kind
of alien concept for you.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Pene, Being invaded and held captive isn't quite the same as, "Oh boy, let's move to Babylon and become their slaves, yippee, I'll go pack."
> Language.  Another prophesy fulfilled.  The Jews are the only nation to return to their original language after being displaced.
> 
> And you don't seem able to comprehend that NO ONE WAS THERE WHEN THE JEWS MOVED BACK HOME.  According to Samuel Clemens, there was *a< 1 *nomad there when he went to the Holy Land, in the late 1800's.  It was quite disappointing to him.  And is why the Jews were given that little piece of dry worthless land.
> ...



I know lots of jews who speak French----my mom did
French in high school------I did Spanish.     According to
islamo Nazi propaganda-----Hebrew is not a real language---or something like that.-----they say it is really Arabic.    ie Hebrew is Arabic.   ---------I am not joking----this literature has
burnt a hole in Penelope's brain


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

It's hard for grubs......


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Pene, Being invaded and held captive isn't quite the same as, "Oh boy, let's move to Babylon and become their slaves, yippee, I'll go pack."
> ...



Yep.  And remember they were dispersed throughout, and spoke languages of the countries they were in prior to going home.  But that sky pixie that most pretend doesn't exist foretold that the Jews would return to their own land and language.   And they have.  Pene  hates Jews, and facts get in her way.....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 11, 2015)

Bibi is Israel's George Bush.  He will continue to piss off the entire world until Israel has no say in anything.  And his base eats up the "us vs. the world" rhetoric so he gets to keep his job despite the damage he's doing.  Just like Bush.

Israel will never know peace as long as they keep electing people who prefer war.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yea, Jesus said a lot didn't he, before the head Pharisees and Sadducees handed him over to the Romans to be executed, and all the Jews yelled "yeah".


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Home, they left home centuries ago and intermarried, the Israelite men preferred Canaanite women for some reason and well I think maybe the female Israelites were too bossy.

If you want to go by the Bible, God gave up on them, he had Herod build the temple and that was it. The jews first had Persia rebuild the temple then Herod an edomite. They had plenty of chances and to be frank

Britain is not God and neither is Yahweh, look up Yahweh in Google.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Your post makes no sense------I think that the boys in your town prefer dung heaps to you----actually    I KNOW,    
To be frank-----it's your stench that drives them away-----.

what does  "go by the bible"   mean?     For that matter----what does  "God"  mean?--------I studied german in college-----in german it is   GOTT        "yaweh"   is not a word in English-----not in Hebrew  either-----not even in aramaic


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Well the Hebrews in the OT kept changing who they thought was God didn't they. They obviously were not monotheistic. The is one huge lie that Christians fall for.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Pene, Here is the breakdown of the ownership of the land that you believe belonged to the Muslims:
71.2% of the land was owned by Britian.
   8.6% Jews
   3.3% owned by resident Arabs.
16.9 % *non resident* Arabs.
Britain gave their land to the Jews by British Mandate.  Period.

Here is the Jews position on the Arabs that lived with them prior to Egypt telling the Arabs to leave Israel.  Those Jews you hate issued this historic appeal:
And I quote:
"For years [since the establishment of Israel] we have lived together in our city, Haifa.  Do not fear.  Do not destroy your homes with your own hands. Do not bring upon yourself tragedy by unnecessary evacuation and self-imposed burdens, but in this city, yours and ours, the gates are open for work, life, and for peace for you and your families."

That is the Jews.  Now for the Arabs:

Apr. 27, 1950.  The Arab National Committee of Haifa:
"The removal of the Arab inhabitants was voluntary and was carried out at our request."

1960. Listen to what the King of Jordan had to say about the reasoning behind the Arab pawns:
"Since 1948 Arab leaders have approached the Palestinian problem in an irresponsible manner.  They have used the people for selfish political purpose.  This is ridiculous, and I could say, even criminal."

Now you can put the blame where it belongs, and hate the real perpetrators, the Arabs.  Start a thread telling them to solve the problem that they created and leave Israel alone.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



how would you know what the Hebrews of the "old testament"  did,  Penelope?----you never read the book.   
The creed of the Hebrews was and is  "monotheism"-----it was
and is thruout the history of the  Hebrews aka Jews.     That's the fact------   -------do not end a sentence with a preposition----it provided evidence that you are stupid.    Do not quote analyses of books you never read----dong so PROVES that
you are stupid


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Pene, Here is the breakdown of the ownership of the land that you believe belonged to the Muslims:
> 71.2% of the land was owned by Britian.
> 8.6% Jews
> 3.3% owned by resident Arabs.
> ...



I think you need to look at the maps of the lines. Britain was upset they all came and wanted only a few to go to Palestine at a time, instead they snuck them in on boats, and they fought everyone. they had to be put up in tents on the island of Cyprus. They bombed the King David hotel and the Brits left. Never did they give them the land that they have today and never did the Britain plan on this. They were like wild animals.. how would we like to be attacked by wild animals with bombs and then tanks. My God look what they did to Russia.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

*June 30, 1924*. According to Israeli journalists Shlomo Nakdimon and Shaul Mayzlish, Dutch Jew Jacob Israël de Haan was assassinated by Avraham Tehomi on the orders of Haganah leader Yitzhak Ben-Zvi[34] for his anti-Zionist political activities and contacts with Arab leaders.[35]
*1937–1939* The Irgun conducted a campaign of violence against Palestinian Arab civilians resulting in the deaths of at least 250.[_citation needed_]
*July 15, 1938** A bomb left in the vegetable market in Jerusalem by the Irgun injured 28[36]
*July 25, 1938** The Irgun threw a bomb into the melon market in Haifa resulting in 49 deaths[37]
*November 6, 1944* Lehi assassinated British minister Lord Moyne in Cairo, Egypt. The action was condemned by the Yishuv at the time, but the bodies of the assassins was brought home from Egypt in 1975 to a state funeral and burial on Mount Herzl.[_citation needed_]
*1944–1945* The killings of several suspected collaborators with the Haganah and the British mandate government during the Hunting Season.
*1946'* Letter bombs sent to British officials, including foreign minister Ernst Bevin, by Lehi
*July 26, 1946* The bombing of British administrative headquarters at the King David Hotel, killing 91 people — 28 British, 41 Arab, 17 Jewish, and 5 others. Around 45 people were injured. In the literature about the practice and history of terrorism, it has been called one of the most lethal terrorist attacks of the 20th century.[38]
*1946* Railways and British military airfields were attacked several times.
*October 31, 1946* The bombing by the Irgun of the British Embassy in Rome. Nearly half the building was destroyed and 3 people were injured.[39]
*April 1947** An Irgun bomb placed at the Colonial Office in London failed to detonate.[40]
*July 25, 1947* The Sergeants affair: When death sentences were passed on two Irgun members, the Irgun kidnapped Sgt. Clifford Martin and Sgt. Mervyn Paice and threatened to kill them in retaliation if the sentences were carried out. When the threat was ignored, the hostages were killed. Afterwards, their bodies were taken to an orange grove and left hanging by the neck from trees. An improvised explosive device was set. This went off when one of the bodies was cut down, seriously wounding a British officer.[41]
*December 1947 – March 1948* Numerous attacks on Palestinian Arabs in the context of civil war after the vote of the United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine
'*1947* Letter bombs sent to the Truman White House by Lehi
*January 5–6, 1948* The Semiramis Hotel bombing, carried out by the Haganah (or, according to some sources, Irgun) resulted in the deaths of 24 to 26 people
*April 1948* The Deir Yassin massacre carried out by the Irgun and Lehi, killed between 107 and 120 Palestinian villagers,[42] the estimate generally accepted by scholars.[43][44]
*September 17, 1948* Lehi assassination of the United Nations mediator Folke Bernadotte, negotiator of the release of about 31,000 prisoners (including thousands of Jews from Nazi concentration camps during World War II),[45][46] whom Lehi accused of a pro-Arab stance during the cease-fire negotiations.

Zionist political violence - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

You can read the rest of it.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

so???    what point do you imagine you made?-------a whole long war of independence and virtually nothing happened ------
things were far worse in the American colonies----whole families----were murdered if one member was a LOYALIST

things were far worse in India-----during its war of independence(1948)-------whole trainloads of persons----- muslims
fleeing to pakistans and hindus fleeing  "Pakistan" to india---
were incinerated.      War is hell        Do you have any idea what
happened in  east Pakistan----1971?------muslims tortured
each other to death for the cameras-----just like muslims are doing today in Syria and Iraq and yemen    etc etc

You islamo Nazi sows cite the very same single incidents
THOUSANDS OF TIMES-------WITH THE BLOOD OF HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS ON YOUR HANDS ------gee---da meccaists found a case of a jew killing a jew-----I knew about it
long before al gore invented  THE NET-------but the incident has become an ISLMAO NAZI SOW HOLIDAY


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

[


Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > It tells me that you don't know your ass from page 8.  Israel was given unpopulated desert, and turned it into a land of milk and honey, honey.  Just as their God promised and prophesied.
> ...




Penelope----you did not write anything-------you just shit into cyberspace----  try to write something that makes sense and does not stink of your very own ass hole


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Increase in rain.  Fruitful.  Fig leaf blooming.   All prophesied for Israel, all fulfilled.  Fly over it someday.  Brown sand, brown sand, brown sand then BOOM.  Green Israel, filled with fruit trees no less.  The God of Abraham is good *and* accurate.
> ...



You,   Penelope-----are the stinking whore of the dung heap upon which you were spawned

   who  "all left"   in 300 BC    (of what today is called  300 BC?-------the whores in your ancient brothel?    where was that shit hole located?


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > It tells me that you don't know your ass from page 8.  Israel was given unpopulated desert, and turned it into a land of milk and honey, honey.  Just as their God promised and prophesied.
> ...


And we're all laughing at you. Just saying. Keep it up. This is good entertainment.  And it's FREE.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > It tells me that you don't know your ass from page 8.  Israel was given unpopulated desert, and turned it into a land of milk and honey, honey.  Just as their God promised and prophesied.
> ...



what is  "despicable"  about it?------you laughed and wiggled your whorish ass when your friends knocked ancient Buddhist art to pieces and you wiggle your stinking over trafficked APERTURES -----every time they shatter  old temples and shrines in Iraq


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Hey it was Bibi who said it was a good idea for the US to attack Iraq, remember. Thank him. I would imagine he would like to see everything about Muslims destroyed as well as all Muslims. His dad hated Muslim, he passed the hatred on. His dad was a prophet, he saw the Muslims flying planes into the WTC's. I think he put that into his sons head and his son carried it out.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 11, 2015)

Pene, At the end of WW1 the Allies broke up the Ottomon Empire(allied with Germany) which was an empire brought about by invasions and the theft of the land they invaded.
Now listen.
A whopping 80% of the land granted back to the Jews, (because the original Israel was a huge territory to begin with) by The League of Nations, and Great Britain, was arbitrarily given to the Arabs instead, by Great Britain in 1921 without the consent of the League of Nations to placate Emir Faisal.  
The land set aside for Israel was given to Faisal's brother to create a new nation on what was suppose to be Israeli land, Transjordan.

Out of the land that was designated back to Israel, 99.8 % went to the Arabs.
Out of over 5 million square miles Israel was reduced to less than the little dot you see on a map.  
If you disagree with the way the Ottomon Empire, was dispersed by the Nations that won the war, then win the next world war the Muslims are starting, and to the victor go the spoils.   But, I'd say your friends got more than their fair share already.  Want peace?  Leave the dot alone.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



try again ------Penelope -------all decent people in the world wanted your murdering pig   SADAAM out------as did Netanyahu---------I do agree that the war in Iraq was badly conducted--------the issue should have been  GET SADDAAM  before Penelope starts licking his ass again    I "imagine"   that you enjoy torturing infants to death ----no 
WE ALL KNOW that you enjoy torturing infants to death


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



oh you mean the sanctions we placed on Iraq that killed 1/2 million children, M. Albright thought that was necessary. No Israel was behind it with their Pnac document and Cheney and Aipac, and Rumsfled, all the neocons, and the writers of PNAC. The Muslims didn't do it. Wake up.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



wake up Penelope------the only children who died in Iraq were the hundreds of thousands   SADAAM murdered.      There was no starvation in Iraq------except in the  south where sadaam was active in getting rid of SHIITES-------you got pictures of dead emaciated babies?          There were pictures of emaciated babies in  BIAFRA  and in  EAST PAKISTAN  (remember?   1971)        There is no evidence  AT ALL of kids dead because of sanctions against Iraq------lots of evidence of murder----by sadaam-----the ass you lick


----------



## Penelope (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Not true the sanctions were reasponable for over 1/2 million deaths and M. Albright admitted it on TV.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



In fact she did not admit that-----she simply said that the sanctions were   "worth"  whatever problem they caused----you are a stinking lying islamo Nazi baby murdering bitch


----------

